# Spark Plugs



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Just wondering which ones yous guys are using.


I got on right now some Autolite.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> I got on right now some Autolite.


OMG!!!!  [shudder]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Just wondering which ones yous guys are using.
> 
> 
> I got on right now some *Autolite*.


 That's like replacing an Optima for Motorcraft.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I ended up getting something installed in the car and they said that i needed those plugs. Well really they just ended up change them on there own. I really dont know which ones they are.
I use to have NGK iridiums and they said that those wouldnt work properly.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats basically why i started this thread to see what yous guys are using that why i have a idea which to get next year. Thanks guys.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NGK TR6...:cheers


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I just bought some Bosch plugs. I don't remember the name but they had the 4 ground electrodes, platinum +4 I think. They seem pretty good. I had 48K on the originals, and they looked pretty good still. 

I am old school and still look for the old Champion single ground electrode plugs. I used NGK in my race car (Toyota Celica). The Bosch always seemed to miss at higher rpms, but these in my 2005 GTO run very smooth....so far. Pricey though, 50 dollars for 8 plugs. I miss the old dollar plugs....sigh.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

NGKs are very popular with the GM LS engines as are Denso (some were original equipment on Corvettes) and I have used A/C Delco RapidFire Platinums as well...

Bill


----------

